
Ask HN: Is there some way to recommend books in HN? - melenaboija
I am reading &quot;Between the world and me&quot; from Ta-Neshi Coates and I thought that I would like to recommend it to HN community and would love to see a discussion about it.<p>I feel this community is perfect to recommend and discuss books (technical and non technical) and all of us could take advantage of it so I was wondering if there is or (could be created) a specific tag with this purpose.
======
new_guy
Already done
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12365693](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12365693)

